# Question on selling SA timeshare



## EvelynK72 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been working with Adrienne Austell at Timeshare Specials and Arrowwood International to sell my SA timeshare.  I received notice from Arrowwood that I must send a copy of my passport in order for them to complete the sale and transfer the money.  Obviously, in this day and age, I'm a bit leery of sending this information.

Has anyone sold a SA timeshare through this company (or any other company) and been asked to provide a copy of their passport?  Do you know why they need this ID?  Is some other form of identification also acceptable?  

Any information would be appreciated.

Evelyn


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Now arrowwood want my bank account info!!*

So I emailed Riana DuPreez at Arrowwood for information as to why she needed my passport - what information on that was required.  She never did give me an explanation.  

And now she is requiring that I send her my bank account information so that she can transfer the money.  No way am I going to do that. 

So, anyone who has sold a SA timeshare to a South African company - how did you get your money?  Can't they send a check or use PayPal? 

Thanks for any help TUGgers can provide. 

EK


----------



## Gramma5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*I sold mine last year*

I sold my Seapointer last year and it went very smoothly. I sold it back to the resort. I had had it for over 7 years and enjoyed many great trades but it became a such a problem with the new owners, I just got rid of it. I even made a small profit. Getting money out of SA is a problem  (as I understand it) so I had another SA week that Seapointer just sent the money to (easy to do incountry). It is paying my maintenance dues for several years.


----------



## philemer (Sep 25, 2009)

EvelynK72 said:


> So I emailed Riana DuPreez at Arrowwood for information as to why she needed my passport - what information on that was required.  She never did give me an explanation.
> 
> And now she is requiring that I send her my bank account information so that she can transfer the money.  No way am I going to do that.
> 
> ...



SA has very strict laws on sending $$ out of the country. Why not go to a local bank & open a checking acct. with $10 or $20 and then give them that acct. info? Then, after the $$ is transferred you can close the acct. When I sold my SA unit 2-3 yrs. ago I had to sent copy of my driver's license but not passport info. Tell them you don't have a passport because you don't travel outside the US.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, if they are going to wire you the money from the sale, they will need your bank account #, but I'm like you--very hesitant about these things.  No way would I give out my Passport info.  Why don't you use PayPal for the transaction?


----------

